# Gesucht: Softwareentwickler (m/w) im Großraum Düsseldorf



## Helbako (24 Oktober 2011)

Ihre Herausforderung in dieser Position:



Entwicklung von kundenspezifischer Software für Embedded Systeme unter Berücksichtigung und Anwendung definierter Standards
Begleitung des Softwareentwicklungsprozesses bis zur Serienreife
Erstellung von Dokumentationen, auch nach Anforderung des Kunden
Unterstützung des Kunden bei Systemintegrationen
Entwicklung von systemspezifischer Diagnosesoftware für Windows-Betriebssysteme
Mitwirkung bei der Anfertigung von kleinen Prototypenserien
Erstellung von Anforderungsdokumenten sowie Durchführung absichernder
Maßnahmen nach gängigen Standards der Automobilindustrie



Ihr Profil:



Erfolgreich abgeschlossenes Studium der Elektrotechnik oder der technischen Informatik
Mehrjährige Berufserfahrung in der Entwicklung von Embedded Software, vorzugsweise für automotive Anwendungen
Sicherer Umgang mit der Programmiersprache C
Grundlegende Kenntnis des Anforderungsmanagements mit DOORS
Kenntnis mindestens eines der gängigen automotiven Bussysteme (CAN, LIN, K-Line)
Kenntnis moderner μController-Architekturen und deren Peripheriekomponenten
Analytische und strukturierte Arbeitsweise als wichtigstes Werkzeug
Sichere Deutsch- und sehr gute Englischkenntnisse
Sicheres Auftreten und Kommunikationsstärke
Stark ausgeprägte Bereitschaft Verantwortung zu übernehmen, Flexibilität und Teamfähigkeit
Führerschein Klasse B



Wünschenswert:



Kenntnis modellbasierter SW-Entwicklung mit Matlab/Simulink/Stateflow
AUTOSAR-Erfahrung


Wenn Sie unsere Teams begeistern und unsere Fachleute beeindrucken möchten, können Sie sich *>> hier online bewerben <<*


HELBAKO GmbH
Herr Christian Qual
Weilenburgstr. 30
42579 Heiligenhaus
www.helbako.de


----------

